
Helping people in a crisis - janober
https://www.blog.google/products/search/helping-people-crisis/
======
tareqak
The Techmeme headline for this is: _Google adds SOS Alerts in Search and Maps
to provide users with information in a crisis_ , which is more explanatory yet
not click-bait.

